# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] Timeline or Gantt Chart with times by minutes/hours rather than days

## dvs

Hi there

I'm looking to create a timeline or Gantt chart with times by minutes/hours rather than days.  I've seen several templates in Excel but all have days.  I've tried editing them to change to hours and minutes but it doesn't work.  If possible, I'd prefer the markers to clearly to show the gaps proportionally (i.e. if the first milestone is 5 minutes, second 10 minutes and third is 1 hour, I would prefer they weren't equal distance apart).

Any ideas where I could find a template or create my own document?

----------


## ARGK

Hi
Have a look at this link:
http://office.microsoft.com/en-gb/ex...001034605.aspx
Good luck.
Tony

----------


## dvs

I still haven't managed to resolve this issue.  I basically want a chart (similar to the one attached) but have minutes and hours rather than days.  Any suggestions?

----------


## dvs

> Hi
> Have a look at this link:
> http://office.microsoft.com/en-gb/ex...001034605.aspx
> Good luck.
> Tony



Thanks but this chart doesn't seem to work in hours.

----------


## Andy Pope

You will need to use xy-scatter in order to get time.

change chart types and adjust data ranges. Other major thing is you now need to link data labels to cells in order to get milestone text.

You can do that with a free addin
http://www.appspro.com/Utilities/ChartLabeler.htm

----------


## dvs

Thank you Andy Pope.  Your solution has resolved my issue.  :Smilie:

----------


## chakravarthysm

it was very helpful...

----------


## emm

> You will need to use xy-scatter in order to get time.
> 
> change chart types and adjust data ranges. Other major thing is you now need to link data labels to cells in order to get milestone text.
> 
> You can do that with a free addin
> http://www.appspro.com/Utilities/ChartLabeler.htm



How hard would it be to make this chart as it is but show the duration of some of the items, like a standard Gantt but still have the position option?  Or would it have to be made from a bar chart?

Task            Start Time   End Time    Duration      Position
Build Box          0700        0900         2.0 hrs       15
Load               0930        1000          .5 hrs       10
Depart             1100        1100          .0 hrs       5

----------


## msandlin15

I would like to download this but it will not allow me.

----------


## cp10za

> I still haven't managed to resolve this issue.  I basically want a chart (similar to the one attached) but have minutes and hours rather than days.  Any suggestions?



Can you share the file with me? For some reason I cannot download it.

----------

